# iPhone Photo apps



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2012)

Does anyone have some good suggestions for iPhone photo related apps?  I think this has been asked before, but I couldn't find it.

I've got Photoshop Express, although I haven't bought the _expensive_ add-ons.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 4, 2012)

I use Android (It was I that asked about this a while back) but I am sure there are similar aps for iPhones. 

I like "DOF calculator" and I also use "My Track" which allows me to export .GPX files to upload into LR4 Maps and Sync with my images....pretty cool. There are also shutter release remotes that can be found but I haven't tried them. 


Now for the Phone's own camera I find "LittlePhoto" indespensible as it allows me to take clear, detailed macro images easily with my driod...I use it at work a lot to send images of material defect to customers.


----------



## RedVixen81 (Apr 4, 2012)

well i was watching a video on youtube of a google hangout that Trey Ratcliff had with Lisa Bettany... and she has created an app called Camera+... i haven't used it since i am a blackberry user, but from the app website Camera+ ...the ultimate photo app  the app looks really cool...and its on sale for 99c.


----------



## NickA (Apr 4, 2012)

I use an app called PhotoPal.  It's a little faster then PhotoShop Express, and it lets me open large files.  It had just the basics, but for quick editing on the iPad/iPhone it works really well.


----------



## ann (Apr 4, 2012)

Mike, do you have a sense of what you want to do with the app. I have over 90 (as i teach an Iphonogrpahy workshop and have done a lot of testing, etc.)

Sometimes i really wish they offered a free trial period of a few days to test these things out ; as with the big boy software


----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 4, 2012)

These are the photo apps I use on my iPhone.




photo apps for iPhone. by yvesgajardo, on Flickr


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks.

I'm not sure what I'm looking for...this is the first smart phone with a camera that I've ever had.  I do have a DOF calculator, which was just transferred over from the apps I had on my iPod Touch.  
I'm interested in using the iPhone to gather GPS data and then transferring that over to LR4.  
Other than that, I'm just looking for 'must have' apps, either for shooting or editing shots already on the camera.  I don't expect I'll be using my new toy for artistic purposes too much (it won't replace my 5DmkII) but it's fun to play with.


----------



## ann (Apr 6, 2012)

This might get you started  My top 5 Iphone / Ipad photo app... - Photo.net Digital Darkroom Forum
This stuff is addicting and really lots of fun. It is amazing how time flies when waiting for you dinner to arrive with snapping and processing away.


----------



## Mach0 (Apr 6, 2012)

I use camera + and photo fx.


----------



## Vachana (Oct 1, 2012)

Try AurynCam AurynCam: transform your pictures into works of art, right on your phone! (by Auryn Apps) for iPhone 3GS, iPhone 4, iPhone 4S, iPhone 5, iPod touch (3rd generation), iPod touch (4th generation), iPod touch (5th generation) and iPad on the iTunes App  It's a FREE iPhone App and has some great reviews on app store. It makes your pictures look artsy, more like a painting/sketch.


----------



## obscure.individual (Oct 2, 2012)

HD Camera, TopCamera, iPhoto, and Photogene2 are my favorites


----------



## jidoe (Oct 4, 2012)

My favourite photo app is Tilt Shift Generator. I don't even use if for faking tilt-shifts, but rather for simulating depth of field. If you want that retro/grunge thing that everyone and their uncle just loves, you can try Magic Bullet or the ever-popular Instagram or Hipstamatic. Personally I find that style boring these days, so I stick to apps like Tilt Shift that add subtle (yet significant) enhancements.


----------



## nicolejimenez (Oct 29, 2012)

I use snapseed and photo studio since these applications for iPhone has plenty of filters to use to edit your photo's plus they are quite very easy to use.


----------

